# RIPPERTON NSR Race Bike



## fengchiyueye (Dec 26, 2011)

New beginning

Look forward to the finished product


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Suzuki has the same link arrangement on its 1800cc Cruiser


----------



## Arlo (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool. I just picked up a 1987 cbr 250r (mc17) and I will be building it electric soon.... I am excited to see how this goes.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I love the NSR 250's.... just a couple years after my VFR750.... good luck Ripperton! It's a great chassis.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Im a sucker for multiple projects
The NSR just got its 04R1 front end and made up a batch of clipons.
Had to machine down the steering column to fit the NSR top bearing and make a new top triple clamp.



















My cheapy Chinese router goes through 26mm marine grade with a 6mm tip.


----------



## midaztouch (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Ripperton,


I'm in Japan. If you need parts for the NSR, I could help you get them.


Keep it Clean and Green

Richie


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

What motor is that lurking in there Rip? Is it your old race motor? What power do you expect from it? Seems OT could be a great little run about bike that!


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Midaz will keep that in mind



tylerwatts said:


> What motor is that lurking in there Rip? Is it your old race motor? What power do you expect from it? Seems OT could be a great little run about bike that!


Thats last years race motor but I probably wouldnt put that in. It would go well in a Motocross bike though with new frames.

This bike will get next years motor if I ever get around to building it.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

Ah ok. How will the next motor differ? Will it be a hybrid of yours or totally custom?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

tylerwatts said:


> Ah ok. How will the next motor differ? Will it be a hybrid of yours or totally custom?


The Quadstack has 20kg of stator mass (copper/steel) 4 stators.
the new motor will have 30kg of stator mass but only 2 of them.


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

So not a stack. That is alot of copper/iron! Have you had it specially made? Am I jumping the gun? We all wait in anticipation.


----------

